# Naruto Chapter 610 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Early chapters
> 
> 
> > Manga Panda
> > Expect big 3 tomorrow  Check  3  tomorrow for first release.


Let the wild and highly inaccurate predictions commence. 



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi is going to wreck shit. 

I can definitely see it going straight for Bee or Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

uchihas try to control it and may fail


----------



## handsock (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi will eat Madara, and Obito will then become its host. Making Obito a Juubi/Madara host.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 14, 2012)

*Naruto 610 Prediction
Destroyer*

_Sasuke and Orochimaru are jumping through trees._
_A huge vibration hits them_
Sasuke: !!?
Orochimaru: !?
Sasuke: Whoa what the hell was that?
Orochimaru: *It couldn't be...already?*
Sasuke: Answer me!
Orochimaru: There's a war going on, it was probably an earthquake, nothing to worry about.
Sasuke: Hmm...
----------
Naruto: Shit! What chakra!
Kurama: Naruto, this real bad. 
Naruto: I'll hit it with everything I've got!
_Naruto creates a ridiculous amount of clones, each holding bijuu dama's and rasenshurikens_
Naruto: TAKE THIS!
_Naruto fires them all at the Juubi._
Madara: !?
_The Juubi blocks everything with it's tails_
Naruto: !? It just....
Kakashi: *There's no way I can warp it away...and if I do, Obito will cancel it out..like last time.*
Bee: How the hell do we stop that?
Obito: You don't have to.
Naruto/Kakashi: !?
Obito: Let the big guy handle it.
_Scene shows Madara landing in front of the 10 tails._
Madara: In order to control something of this magnitude and power, I'll have to knock it out or weaken it. 
Juubi: WUOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHh
Madara: With this body, I guess I can play around with you for a bit. I wonder how Me and Hashirama would fair against this.
_Madara claps his hands._
Madara: Secret Earth Jutsu: Deep forest creation!
_Enormous amount of Trees wrap around the Juubi._
_Madara forms more seals._
_Wood dragons start to form all around it_
Juubi: WUOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRH
_Juubi is resisting the trees and destroying them_
Madara: Amazing, Hashiramas trees don't hinder it whatsoever. But what about this.
_4 Meteors falls drop from the sky and are about to land on the Juubi_
_The Juubi grabs them with it's 10 tails and sends them flying at Madara_
_Madara creates Perfect Susano and starts cutting them with his sword. most of the Meteor chunks get sent at Naruto and co_
_Bee smashes most with his fist, Naruto as well. Obito slips through most of them_
Kakashi: It's too dangerous here! We should retreat.
Obito: And what would that accomplish?
Kakashi: ?
Obito: You all die here today anyway. Peace is finally here, I will be re-united with Rin.
Naruto: Bastard!
Obito: !
_Madara is running towards the Juubi with Perfect Susano, he goes for a sword slash but the Juubi vanishes_
Madara: !?
_Juubi re-appears behind Madara and smashes through his Perfect Susano, crushing Madara into the ground with it's hand._
Naruto: !!!?
Kakashi: It just..defeated Madara?
Bee: Holy shit yo! We should seal him!
Obito: I wouldn't do that. You see, me and Madara are the only current people alive that can stop the Juubi.
Kakashi: What do you mean?
Obito: Just watch.
_Madara is lifting the hand of the Juubi using Hashirama's strength.
Madara is regenerating_
Madara: I guess even I would fall to such power back in the day. I guess it's time to use the rinnegan's true power.
_Madara jumps back in front of it_
_Madara claps his hands and his pupils become larger and larger, he starts bleeding out of his eyes and mouth._
Kurama: No way! How does Madara know that technique!?
Naruto: What is it Kurama!? His chakra is off the charts!
Kurama: That's the technique that the old man sage used to stop the Juubi!
Madara: Supreme ninja art: Divine Seperation!
_A giant mouth comes out the ground, similar to Nagato's rin tensei, but darker._
Naruto: That's the the same thing Nagato used!
Kurama: No, nagato used the tensei of life, this is the tensei of death! He's going bring the Juubi to near death and then control it! Using this technique consumes the entire rinnegan forever.
Kakashi: ! * I see...so that's why Obito never used his rinnegan this entire time...*
_Dark soul hands come out of the mouth and attach to the Juubi's chakra_
_The Juubi is collapsing as his chakra is being drained out_
_Madara's eyes are pitch black and are bleeding everywhere._
Naruto: ENOUGH OF THIS I WON'T STAND AROUND HERE AND LET HIM COMPLETE THIS PROCESS!
_Naruto focuses his chakra into his feet_
Kakashi: Wait Naruto!
_Naruto uses his yellow flash speed and smashes Madara with a Rasengan_
_The Juubi sits vulnerable with it's eye facing Naruto_
Naruto: Now's my chance!
_Naruto creates a Fuuton Rasenshuriken_
Naruto: Eat thi--
_Madara grabs Naruto's hand and starts draining the chakra from him._
Naruto !? What...
Kakashi: The one Naruto got was... a wood clone?
Bee: His clone was capable of all of that?
_Naruto is reverted back to normal._
_Naruto collapses to his knees_
Madara: You think you're the saviour don't you. Looking and acting like great sage... huh. Let me tell you this.
_Madara walks in front of the eye and switches to his eternal mangekyou_
Madara: If you're the saviour....then you should stop the destroyer.
_Madara uses genjutsu on the Juubi._
_The Juubi stands and Madara jumps on it's head_
Madara: Obito is not the destroyer of this world.
_End panel has the Juubi looking at the moon with Madara._
_Madara creates a hand seal._
Madara: I am.
Infinite Tsukyomi!
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Stormcloak (Nov 14, 2012)

I predict nukes


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

I predict story telling, from good'ole Uncle Kurama.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 14, 2012)

Shit Just got real.......:amazed

The Juubi is gonna go Godzilla on their asses!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

we see reactions of people sensing the juubi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi vs RS flashback


----------



## ch1p (Nov 14, 2012)

Unsure. It says "most" terrible dream starts. If that's the Infinite Tsukyomi and not some meta shit about how ten tails is going to wreck their asses, then we eventually have to switch to Sasuke and his roadtrip. He'll finish whatever he'll do there and the Infinite Tsukyomi starts just as it ends. Than it's a bit linear, only Sasuke, Obito and Madara can see through the illusion. Either Naruto breaks through because the dream is "weak" (too little tailed monsters in ten tails) or because of his resolution, or we have Sasuke redeeming himself by breaking it.

Regardless, I'm excited for the possibilities.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 14, 2012)

We switch to Sasuke


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

Sasuke


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2012)

Three words.

Bitches

get

fucked.


----------



## vered (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi showing its power and hopefully some more info and Madara showing as well.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Rikudou/Juubi info, it's all I want.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 14, 2012)

Serious prediction:

Shh, no more tears. Only dreams now.  /le monkey face
[sp]In other words, Tsuki no Me[/sp]


----------



## harurisu (Nov 14, 2012)

Kakashi just got his chakra back. I hope you're all ready for the Genkidama Kamui.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2012)

I see the combined power of Bijuu Sage Mode Narutorama, Killer Samehachibida, and Eight Gates Gai Evening Dragon in the Juubi's future.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

Obito+Kakashi team up coming


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 14, 2012)

Kurama and Gyuuki are trembling

Madara approaches Juubi. Juubi swats it's tail at Madara. Madara regenerates and say it's useless. He then tells Juubi that it's power now belongs to him and starts giving a cocky speech. Juubi shoots out that soul ripping dragon. Madara is sealed/defeated. Gai presses a that was easy button. 

Chapter ends


----------



## Aman Shahur (Nov 14, 2012)

I am back for a avengense and my predict get a lot of strong powerful like 8 rasen shiruken.................................. ejoy my greatness power.....................................

Link removed


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

Story time with Kurama. He'll explain more about the Juubi and the Rikudou Sennin.

Madara is all cocky n shit. He approaches the Juubi... 

Madara: _"You.... Have you got any idea how long I'v been waiting for this moment?! You're power belongs to me now. OBITO! It's time!"_
*Obito teleports besides Madara and uses his Rinnegan and MS on Juubi*
Juubi: _"You can't possibly think...."_
*Juubi seems paralyzed for a moment*
Suddenly Obito is oneshotted by Juubi.
Juubi: _"..... HAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!"_ *crazy smile*
Madara: _"What the hell?"_
*Madara forms Perfect Susano*
Juubi: _"Susano, eh?"_
Madara: _"My Susano is destruction itself..."_
*Madara unleashed a barrage of Susano strikes against Juubi*
*Dust settles and Juubi is unharmed*
Juubi: _"Do you have any idea what you've done? Resurrecting me? Did you really think you could control MY power? Don't make laugh."_
*Juubi effortlessly destroys Madara's Perfect Susano with one strike*

Chapter End


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 14, 2012)

Obito get TnJ'ed and join good side.

Madara become the Jūbi jinchūriki.

5 + Reinforcement vs 1.


Reinforcement arrive when the plot call it


----------



## Jad (Nov 14, 2012)

I predict Gai being replenished via the Hachibi's grip on him.


----------



## takL (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, ohana posted the preview. 

"the overwhelming power of 10b!!  how is naruto going to fight!?"


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

takL said:


> ok, ohana posted the preview.
> 
> "the overwhelming power of 10b!!  how is naruto going to fight!?"



So basically next chapter: Juubi rapes everyone


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)

And now we switch to Sasuke + Oro


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

Krippy said:


> And now we switch to Sasuke + Oro



I'll fucking kill someone for real if Kishi decides to switch to Sasuke during this fight


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)

You had better get your hatchet out, because it is bound to happen


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

Krippy said:


> You had better get your hatchet out, because it is bound to happen



You'll be my first victim.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

.....


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

My rage knows no limits.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi uses Asura Path to create Mass Laser Beams of destruction obliterating the country next to the one they were all fighting in.


----------



## Scar (Nov 14, 2012)

I expect more Kakashi Kamui


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Google Translator said:
			
		

> Ten notice the overwhelming power of the tail before P! ! What fight Naruto! ?



Sounds interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 14, 2012)

takL already translated it:


takL said:


> "the overwhelming power of 10b!!  how is naruto going to fight!?"


----------



## Chuck (Nov 14, 2012)

Madara successfully controls the Juubi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2012)

the chakra of the bijuu in naruto comes into play


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Either Juubi does what Madara wants and fucks shit up, or it'll do whatever the fuck it wants and fuck shit up.

One thing is for certain, shit shall be fucked up.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 14, 2012)

so this is the part where all bijus chakra entrusted to naruto will come into play... kuramas chakra along with other bijus from 2-9 (shukaku missing..but garra might be there so maybe there is tiny bit of his chakra left in his own chakra)

so we would have a 10t vs 10t fight ^^

anyway kakashi should stab obito in his eye... then use kamui on madara...send the zombie to other dimmension where he will be trapped forever


----------



## Escargon (Nov 14, 2012)

The chapter will begin with Konoha and every ninja being happy but the last page will have a ninja being suspicious about this world.

Cash talks.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 14, 2012)

Alliance arrival. Please


----------



## Krippy (Nov 14, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> My rage knows no limits.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi stomps on literally everyone there.

Maybe Madara & Obito retreat to watch it's power destroy the good guys or go to sit on the top of the Juubi's head to see it all.


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2012)

*next chapter is a reaction chapter.....*

17 pages of characters around the world reacting to juubi's revival.......


----------



## Dkmvs (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah there won't be much action I'm afraid.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 14, 2012)

We might see a perfect shot of the seashells body. Thats all i want.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 14, 2012)

Judging by the preview, yes


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2012)

*Chapter 610 Prediction:*  Hell on Earth

The Juubi's return is felt world wide and the ominious chakra puts fear into everyone but the heroes.

Attacks are futile, and now they must find a way.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it stupid of me to hope that Juubi will be too fast for characters to show their reactions?


----------



## pararemix (Nov 14, 2012)

"This chakra is..."

"No, it can't be..."

"Have we.. failed?"

"Naruto.. Kakashi-sensei.. I hope you're okay!"

End of chapter.


----------



## TroLLSama (Nov 14, 2012)

I predict Oro+Sasuke at battlefield or Oro+Sasuke (Live)

If they appear at battlefield then we will see their tournament via flashback.

I predict some EPic oro faces + phrases , madara is owned by his EPicness and kills himself.


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Is it stupid of me to hope that Juubi will be too fast for characters to show their reactions?



yes. i am not joking about this. i am serious. it is really stupid to think that this will be like.............. oh dear god, i just remembered the last boss of digimon season 2 putting all the main characters in a dream like state of their favorite wishes but the main character uses the power of "it ain't real" to break them out............... my god that was a stupid show now thinking about it


----------



## Algol (Nov 14, 2012)

DBZ anime all over again. NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Mansali (Nov 14, 2012)

Next chapter we go back to Sasuke. 

We will not see the Juubi for another year.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> yes. i am not joking about this. i am serious. it is really stupid to think that this will be like.............. oh dear god, i just remembered the last boss of digimon season 2 putting all the main characters in a dream like state of their favorite wishes but the main character uses the power of "it ain't real" to break them out............... my god that was a stupid show now thinking about it



I was rather thinking that Juubi will just kill them all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi's revival smells switch , we might get Juubi fucking everything up, then switch


----------



## ovanz (Nov 14, 2012)

Teuchi from konoha: NO! this can't be, i fougth this chakra before!

Ino's dad: this chakra! i'll send this info to the aliance, not that they can do any shit about it.

rookies in a splash panel: naruto!

Tsunade top half: no!

Orochimaru somewhere else: kukuku i don't give a darn, is not my war.

Sasuke: vengeance, vengeance blah blah blah itachi

Mansali: *fap to juubi revival*

Kabuto still in genjutsu land: .........

Obito: finally!

Kakashi: !!!

Gai: my youth!

Be: rap lirics!

Naruto: i'm the son of the 4th Hokage!

Juubi: HEEEEEELLOOOOU <- like zetsu*

end of chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 14, 2012)

My prediction :

1) Madara goes to battle the Juubi 
2) Naruto and Kakashi battles Obito 
3) Killer Bee and Guy will battle with both Madara and the Juubi 
4) Juubi is beating all of them 
5) Flashbacks with Rikudou Sennin 
6) Maybe Konoha 11 will appear on the last page


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 14, 2012)

Naruto will Talk No Jutsu the Jubbi


----------



## WT (Nov 14, 2012)

Naruto 510: Awakening

*Juubi roars. There's a massive wave of chakra and everyone is struggling to keep on their feets. Madara stands up and breaks a smile. Meanwhile, Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Gai and Obito stare with amazement*

Kakashi: Oo-obito, what assurance did you have that you could even control such a beast? Surely, this beast will either destroy everything or side with us as its the collective chakra of the remaining Biju who have complete trust in Naruto.
Obito: ... Heh. Did you really underestimate me Kakashi, don't you think I have a plan. You should have faith in your old friends.
Kakashi: ...
Obito: The Juubi can only be controlled by one who possess the Rinnegan. That is the purpose of my left eye.
Kakashi/Naruto:?!?!
Naruto: You idiot!
Madara: He's right you know, Obito
Naruto/Kakashi/Obito: ?!?!
Madara: I'll control the Juubi with my Rinnegan and put you all under my control. Either die or obey me.
Obito: ?!?! I was supposed to ... 
Madara: Supposed to be the one who put everyone else to sleep? My dear child, you're grossly mistaken. You're just another one of my puppets. Don't worry though. You can see your beloved Rin again, although it will only be an illusion.
*Obito grows uneasy and starts to show his concern*
Madara: Oh well, knowledge and understanding are themselves ambigous and you can easily mistake reality with illusions. Therefore, it shouldn't really matter at all.
Obito: Madara, let me control this beast with you, its the least reward you could offer me...
*Obito is cut off by Madara*
Madara: Reward?! You insolent child!
Obito: ?!!
Madara: I gave you life when you were dead. I showed you the path that you were destined for. I made you who you are! Don't talk about reward to me. You are merely repaying a debt you owed me!
Obito/Kakashi/Naruto: ?!?!
*Obito begins to tremble*
Obito: ?!?!
*Obito turns around to see Kakashi's hand on his shoulder*
Kakashi: I'll protect you with my life old friend.
Obito: ?! .....
Obito: Kakashi .... you ... 
*Madara suddenly creates a handsign. He takes control of the Zetsu goo attached to Obito*
Obito: .... !?
Madara:You didn't think I had a fail safe in place?
Obito: I .. I can't move, nor can I use my chakra!
*Madara suddenly teleports to where Obito is standing and rips out his Rinnegan*
Obito: Gahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
Naruto/Kakashi: ?!?!?!
Madara: I will not allow you to use my Rinngegan anymore.
*Madara smiles devilishly*
Madara: Play time is over!
*Madara heads towards the Juubi*
Kakashi: Obito, is this the peace you were looking for? 
Obito: ...
Kakashi: Do you really think this is the peace that we deserve? 
Obito: ... I would have made the world perfect ... I was going to make a world with you, me, Rin and Sensei!
Kakashi: But would you have been content knowing that the world was false? Obito, we deserve more than peace.
Obito: ....
Kakashi: We deserve the truth!
Obito: ?!
Kakashi: Obito, you have a choice now. A choice to be in a peace within a world of lies, or fight for peace in a world of truth.
Obito thinks to himself: Whats happening to me, my emotions, why...
*Obito sees an image of Rin*
Naruto: Hmm ... his emotions are changing Kakashi Sensei.
Kakashi: He's realised a truth he had long forgotton.
Naruto: Mr Obito ... 
*Obito is on his knees having a breakdown, his hands on his head and his right eye wide open*
Naruto: I forgive you for hurting my parents
Obito/Kakashi/Kurama: ?!!??!
*Kakashi smiles*
Obito: Kakashi why are you doing this, why are you helping me. Trash like me doesn't deserv....
Kakashi: I don't abandon my friends!

*Naruto smirks*

*Obito becomes serious and clenches his fist*

Obito: Naruto, Kakashi. I have a plan. Follow me.

Last panel shows Obito and Kakashi standing together with caption: "Together, we are invincible"


----------



## Stormcloak (Nov 14, 2012)

takL said:


> ok, ohana posted the preview.
> 
> "the overwhelming power of 10b!!  how is naruto going to fight!?"


So juubi rapes


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 14, 2012)

I wonder what if naruto learned how to control kuramas chakra so he can pass it to others.... he could use the small chakra parts from all bijus and increase their power by adding kuramas chakra into it... so it would create even bigger power... but kages might appear again...


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

Juubi uses his Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Juubi's revival smells switch , we might get Juubi fucking everything up, then switch



No, no switch. I'll hate Kishi forever.


----------



## OgreMagi (Nov 14, 2012)

kakashi: narutoad give gaisama some chokra, he is our only hope
naruto: plz be to hainving some of my energy mighty gai beast
gaisama: ahh i am feeling refrreshed like a midsummers day in the autumn or some such
gaisama proeeds to 9th previously unknown gates.  sky goes black, eveyrone has sa nervous feeling even the juubi.
gaisama: now then about that bad guy over ther.. crack hid knukles which sends wind off 100 miles.  lets get ready to party.  then gaiamsa disappears.

to be continues


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2012)

This would be a great time for the rest of the alliance to arrive and then get decimated by the Juubi.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Nov 14, 2012)

All the sensor drop dead from sensory overload.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Nov 15, 2012)

Link removed

watch my predit or eltse..............


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2012)

*Juubi:* I believe in you Uzumaki Naruto!

*revives everyone*

*Madara:*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 15, 2012)

Madara repaints his toenails while the Juubi rampages because Kishi forgot to color them this week.



Escargon said:


> The chapter will begin with Konoha and every ninja being happy but the last page will have a ninja being suspicious about this world.
> 
> Cash talks.



Return of the Love Ninja!


----------



## Klue (Nov 15, 2012)

Naruto better somehow have a color page this next week.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 15, 2012)

Juubi colored? Yes please


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2012)

I think it's time some popular characters die to give us more the feeling of the war and I suspect that to happen now the Juubi is arrived. 

I am afraid Gai will die first after using 8th gate.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Nov 15, 2012)

Juubi shows why was he feared by everyone (even though he just did his job as a world shaper).

Madara eats popcorn and watches as they scream in fear.

 - Juubi? Why so weak?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 15, 2012)

I predict -
The Juubi goes out of control towards the end and starts randomly resurrecting  people all around itself.

Final panel is the ghostly silhouette of four certain ninja appearing......

Well I predict either that or this here-

The Juubi revives it's true master. The sage is back!


----------



## Mateush (Nov 15, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Well I predict either that or this here-
> 
> The Juubi revives it's true master. The sage is back!



I would love it, but it also means Rikudou most likely will be dehyped since Naruto and Sasuke should be stronger. I doubt it would be the opposite that Rikudou is stronger than Naruto & Sasuke, so these main characters would get dehyped.

It's very problematic, so better to let Rikudou be a legend figure.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I would love it, *but it also means Rikudou most likely will be dehyped since Naruto and Sasuke should be stronger.* I doubt it would be the opposite that Rikudou is stronger than Naruto & Sasuke, so these main characters would be dehyped.
> 
> It's very problematic, so better to let Rikudou be a legend figure.



Nah everyone knows Naruto and Sasuke need a lot of power ups before they could match the sage.

Anyways I forgot to mention that the Juubi would willingly resurrect the sage because he was really an evil person...

And it's clear the sage is evil, he made assassin's socially acceptable.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 15, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Nah everyone knows Naruto and Sasuke need a lot of power ups before they could match the sage.
> 
> Anyways I forgot to mention that the Juubi would willingly resurrect the sage because he was really an evil person...
> 
> And it's clear the sage is evil, he made assassin's socially acceptable.



If Rikudou turns out be evil so I would be fine if he comes back. Otherwise better to let him be a legend figure, otherwise it would hurt the fanbase too much.


----------



## The Prophetic Child (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the rest of the fight is gonna go like this. Everyone on the good side is gonna panic wondering how they will defeat this thing. Blah blah blah, flashback or something. The bad guys are gonna give them words of discouragement as always, blah blah blah. Then something will make Naruto remember that only the Sage of Six Paths could have defeated the 10 Tails. Then someone (Minato, Kushina, 9 or 8 Tails, Bee, etc.) will tell Naruto that to become the Sage of Six Paths, you need Senju and Uchiha cells. They'll tell him that he already has Senju cells because of his ancestry but not Uchiha cells so there's no hope. Then, boom, it'll hit Naruto he has Shisui's eye that Itachi gave him. Then he'll do something to absorb the cells (transplant the eye, absorb the eye in BM Mode, etc.) and then he'll go through some powerful transformation once again and have powers of the Sage of Six Paths. He'll seal away the 10 Tails forever, beat Madara, and either turn Obito good or kill him too. Then he'll fight Sasuke and either turn him good, kill him, die with Sasuke. Boom, end of Naruto....or at least Shippuden.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 15, 2012)

I predict Orochimaru and Sasuke sensing the Juubi's Chakra from far away and rush to the battle field.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 15, 2012)

*The rest of the manga prediction:*

Juubi is insanely powerful! Madara is cocky as ever and tries to fight Juubi with his Mokuton and Perfect Susano, but he is no match for Juubi's power. However Madara uses the Rinnegan and manages to seal Juubi into himself. Naruto and peeps have no chance at all. Even the alliance arrives but don't stand a chance against Madara. Madara is consumed by his lust for power and abandons his plan to genjutsu the whole world. He just wants to show his power and destroy everyone. Obito feels betrayed by Madara and eventually joins Naruto's side and tries to take Madara down with the alliance.

Madara seems unbeatable, even Naruto and Obito working together dont seem to stand a chance... However suddenly Madara starts losing control, Juubi is too strong for him to control. Obito uses this sudden opening and redeems himself by warping Madara into the boxland, but is killed in the progress. As his last words he says that he was wrong all along and that he puts his faith in Naruto since Madara will eventually find a way to break out of the boxland. He says that this buys them some time to prepare for that and then Obito dies. The Kages all live, thanks to Tsunade. But Tsunade herself dies in the process.

Now, Juubi is dealt with... At least for a while. So it's Sasuke-time. Sasuke's adventures with Orochimaru continue, they meet the one who knows everything. Sasuke gains a few new powerups (perfect susano and whatever the scroll holds) and kills Orochimaru for good. Sasuke decides to attack Konoha.

Meanwhile back in Konoha Naruto is made the new Hokage now that Tsunade is dead. Sasuke attacks Konoha and Naruto fights him. Of course Naruto defeats Sasuke in the end and Sasuke realizes the error of his ways. Naruto says that he needs Sasuke's help to defeat the Juubi-Madara, once and for all. So they team up and train while they wait for Juubi to resurface.

Eventually Madara breaks out of the boxland, but he used all of his strenght to do so and Juubi uses the opportunity to break completely out. Madara is killed in the process and the Juubi absorbs all of Madara's power thus becoming as strong as it was in the past when it fought Rikudou Sennin. 

So Naruto and Sasuke go fight the Juubi. During the battle Naruto is almost killed, but Sasuke blocks the final blow... Sasuke is killed by Juubi. Sasuke tells Naruto how this was the only way since Sasuke's crimes were too big for him to have a normal life anyway. Naruto is sad, but even more than that he's proud of Sasuke's actions. Sasuke is finally redeemed. Naruto gains his final powerup and after a long battle finally does what Rikudou Sennin wasn't able to: defeats the Juubi and completely gets rid of it so it can never be resurrected again. Thus purging the world of Juubi's evil.

Thoughts? I thought a lot about this and I think it's quite possible and something that Kishi would totally do.


----------



## WT (Nov 15, 2012)

what im interested in is how Kishi will convince us that Juubis a bad guy. It is the mind of all the other beasts who put their trust in Naruto.

Also the fact that Juubi will feel "naked, intimidated and violated" by the fact that large chunks of it (9b, 8b) are still roaming around.

I predict that it'll attack Naruto and Bee first, trying to extract what belongs to it.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 15, 2012)

I predict Yamato makes a comeback:


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 15, 2012)

Obito, Madara, and the Juubi all smoke a joint.


----------



## Klue (Nov 15, 2012)

Juubi breaks out those epic Rinnegan jutsu.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 15, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto 510: Awakening
> 
> *Juubi roars. There's a massive wave of chakra and everyone is struggling to keep on their feets. Madara stands up and breaks a smile. Meanwhile, Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Gai and Obito stare with amazement*
> 
> ...


*Chapter 611*
Madara:.........Do I look look like I give a flying fucK?  JUUBI!!!!!!!!!!!
Juubi: UR FUCKIN DONE KIDS
*Juubi kills Naruto, Kakashi, Obito, Bee, and Gai*
*Madara hits a that was easy button*
Madara: K wulrd ur dune fucked 
MadarA: INFINITE TSUKYOMI MOTHAFUCKA!!!
*World spends rest of eternity under perfect peace with nobody realizing the world isn't real. *

Moral of Naruto: Badass who spend decades planning out every single event > Fucking retards with no sense of reality


----------



## KevKev (Nov 15, 2012)

It's going to be very awkward when the people involved of the revival of the Juubi gets ROFLstomped trying to control it....


----------



## CA182 (Nov 15, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's going to be very awkward when the people involved of the revival of the Juubi gets ROFLstomped trying to control it....



I'm honestly hoping this happens... At least for a couple chapters. Then Madara will beat it into submission just to f*ck with everyone's tier lists.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought we were going to see the Infinite Tsukyomi but not according to the preview.  Well, I predict the Juubi rotflstomping the good guys for next chapter. At the end, either Naruto tries something or the alliance arrives.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 15, 2012)

The Masters arrived at Naruto's battle within... minutes/ a few chapters?

The Alliance has been running for more than forty-five chapters, which means almost a whole year (taking into account the occasional breaks). GOSH


----------



## Klue (Nov 15, 2012)

Juubi is going to rape hard; can't wait to hear what Madara, Obito, Kurama and Gyuki have to say about it.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Nov 15, 2012)

Hossaim says the darnedest things.

Sometimes I worry for him.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 15, 2012)

Chapter 610: Screeching Horror!

Juubi: GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!

Obito: UOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!!

"Next time! Wait a second, why was this chapter released, oh fuck I'm so fired for this!" 

*pic of inappropriately happy naruto face in the little circle at the bottom*


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 15, 2012)

Death Star arrives (Narutoverse takes place on Alderaan), destroys them all.

Manga over.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Nov 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Death Star arrives (Narutoverse takes place on Alderaan), destroys them all.
> 
> Manga over.



I haven't seen any princesses mang. Best rethink your analysis. 

Though it would all be worth it for just _one_ panel of Boba Fett.

:blindboba


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Obito+Kakashi team up coming



it better happen, it's been hinted enough after all



White Tiger said:


> Naruto 510: Awakening
> 
> *Juubi roars. There's a massive wave of chakra and everyone is struggling to keep on their feets. Madara stands up and breaks a smile. Meanwhile, Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Gai and Obito stare with amazement*
> 
> ...



i love this! especially the end.

my prediction: the genjutsu starts but isn't perfect since Juubi doesn't have all the chakra of the Bijuu. Obito is reunited with "Rin" but comes to realize that it isn't the same and will never be, and helps to break the genjutsu, but can't.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *Chapter 611*
> Madara:.........Do I look look like I give a flying fucK?  JUUBI!!!!!!!!!!!
> Juubi: UR FUCKIN DONE KIDS
> *Juubi kills Naruto, Kakashi, Obito, Bee, and Gai*
> ...


 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## ed17 (Nov 16, 2012)

what are you guys talking about?

Chapter 609 : *End*


----------



## CA182 (Nov 16, 2012)

ed17 said:


> what are you guys talking about?
> 
> Chapter 609 : *End*



.........

You mean the manga just ended!?!


----------



## ed17 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> .........
> 
> You mean the manga just ended!?!



chapter 607 : I Don't Care Anymore
chapter 609 : End

I think it's pretty clear


----------



## CA182 (Nov 16, 2012)

ed17 said:


> chapter 607 : I Don't Care Anymore
> chapter 609 : End
> 
> I think it's pretty clear



...So that can only mean Obito succeeds and this is the epilogue next chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 16, 2012)

ed17 said:


> chapter 607 : I Don't Care Anymore
> chapter 609 : End
> 
> I think it's pretty clear





The end of Naruto Shippuden.

Next: "Naruto Fantasia", in wich everyone enjoy his brand new illusory life.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 16, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Alliance arrival. Please



OMFG!!! thisZZ!!


----------



## Escargon (Nov 16, 2012)

Chapter: New beggining.

Obito the thirty year old virgin wakes up.

He notice a girl giggling behind him.

He turns around.

Rin only wears a bikini.

Obito nosebleeds flies away and hit the wall.

Rin laughes and comes closer to Obito. She says "Whats up Obito? <3 You look scared, whats wrong?"

Obito: Uhnnnnnnnn..

Rin: "Come here Obito!"

Rin comes closer and closer and Obito tries to crawl away being half dead due to blood lost.

Obito hits the side of the bed and falls into it.

Rin laugh.

She lays next to him and sliding her finger around his chest.

Obito nosebleeds again, and starts drooling, being half dead with a smile.

Madara watch  them from the window, walks away with his scythe and the chapter ends with a shot of the new Konoha with him saying "Oh well.."


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 16, 2012)

*Maito Gai and the Eight Chakra Gates!!!*

When all hope is gone can Gai open the gate to save the day? 



^Gai final jutsu


----------



## WT (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting thing is that the new Juubi has 6 tomoes while the ones shown earlier had 9.

To me that shows lack of bijuu and weaker ocular powers:


----------



## Escargon (Nov 16, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Interesting thing is that the new Juubi has 6 tomoes while the ones shown earlier had 9.
> 
> To me that shows lack of bijuu and weaker ocular powers:



Look up the chapter "Dream World" and notice Kishis failure.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...So that can only mean Obito succeeds and this is the epilogue next chapter.



We'll see adult Rin though then :ho Hope she looks hot


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 16, 2012)

I'M BACK! 

Anyway
Last chapter was pretty sort of epic. Everyone here is right - it felt and read like the beginning of the Majin Buu saga.

For next chapter I predict the Juubi utterly obliterating shit, and owning Team Nardo and the Uchiha before Kishi checks in on the other groups


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats what i think will happen...
 Sasuke and Oro will meet "them" (which get offpaneled) and comeback to battlefield in time to face Naruto... Madara will allow this, cause he wants to have some fun and then Naruto talk no jutsu Sasuke and they both fight Madara while juubi is still screaming and do nothing... they beat Madara, Konoha 11 appears sealing juubi inside some snile which runs away... that snile is Orochimaru and he becomes FV once again!
/o/
\o\
\o/


----------



## Rosi (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still wondering why hasn't Obito lost his arm yet?  From what we know, he lost it in every onpanel fight he participated in. I think it's time

Anyway, I predict Juubi wrecking shit up ofc'


----------



## kyubix2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Juubi vs RS flashback



Pleaseeeee pleaseeeee this!!!!


----------



## kyubix2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Look up the chapter "Dream World" and notice Kishis failure.



that would be a weaker version of juubi too.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 17, 2012)

I seriously predict that the scene will skip next chapter to the alliance nins.

And when we return to Naruto at the end of the chapter it'll turn out that the Juubi's initial rampage has been offpaneled.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 17, 2012)

CA182, I highly doubt Kishi has any intention to off panel this fight.  The reason the Kages were off paneled was to speed up to THIS FIGHT.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Nov 17, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *Chapter 611*
> Madara:.........Do I look look like I give a flying fucK?  JUUBI!!!!!!!!!!!
> Juubi: UR FUCKIN DONE KIDS
> *Juubi kills Naruto, Kakashi, Obito, Bee, and Gai*
> ...



Please let this happen.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a feeling madara vs jubbi is gonna be the best fight in this manga like ever!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> CA182, I highly doubt Kishi has any intention to off panel this fight.  The reason the Kages were off paneled was to speed up to THIS FIGHT.



Lol he offpaneled Madara vs Naruto... He even offpaneled Madara destroying Gai and Bee.

Kishi grew into a major fan of offpaneling fights until there's a piece of major destruction.

Although your most probably right since the preview did say Juubi's overwhelming power.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 17, 2012)

*Enter: House of Hyuuga* 

haven't seen that in a while. 


next chapter: the ninja alliance finally show up, only to be fodder for the juubi.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 17, 2012)

Neji unlocks Golden Byakugam and oneshots Juubi.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm hoping we'll get some more info about the Jubi and RS, either from Kurama and Gyuuki or the Jubi itself.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 17, 2012)

This chapter will most likely be the Juubi Making Naruto's life hard, and the chapter after will switch to Sasuke with Juugo's Disney movie animal friends saying the Juubi was resurrected, and Suigetsu making another comical face.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2012)

I predict madara using some crazy hax shit.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2012)

Shika comes and defeats Juubi+Madara+Obito is 8 chapters of intense strategizing and skillfulness. He uses Lee and Temari for assist.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Juubi centric chapter. But as this is a major turning point plot-wise, I expect that some of the kages to get thrown in too (about six pages or so worth), and maybe Tsunade's death there as well. I predict that next week's plot in a nutshell is "Tsuki no Me and the you can't stop me!".
[sp]The rookies showing up right now is beyond a joke. Let's just assume that Kishi forgot about them. They wouldn't add much to the battle anyway.[/sp]


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2012)

Jubbi and madara are going to be going at it, madara will actully be serious for once!


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 18, 2012)

I Predict some *GAI-TIME!!!!!*

He's going to evolve from nice gai

[sp=Tag over-sized images]






*into Might gai!!!!*





[/sp]


----------



## TroLLSama (Nov 18, 2012)

*Chapter 610*
The Revival of Juubi!


Madara : So....shall we begin?
Naruto : I...it can't be happening!
Gai:...
Kakashi : Things are fucked!
Juubi : Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
Madara uses Giant version of hashirama's dragon against juubi and is preparing for sealing 10 tailed beast!

Naruto attacks madara with bijuudama ,  Obito creates special barrier to protect Madara during he is "busy".



Madara almost finishes Sealing process, Obito's barrier is destroyed by Naruto + Kakashi, all hopes are GONE!


And then....


Fuuin no Jutsu : Cho Gogyuu Fuuin!


5 giant Snakes appear from the ground and seal juubi.


Orochimaru : I am not interested in this war , nor you guys...but, i dont want to be in eternal genjutsu forever, that's why i did this. You guys have 20 minutes until my Fuuin jutsu works , then juubi will be free again.
Naruto : Orochimaru? Alive?
Kakashi: ??
Tobi: You bastard!
Madara : Who is this guy? Wasnt kabuto talking about him?
Orochimaru : HAHAAHHAHA! 


The last scan --


Sasuke with Perfect Susanoo  ready to fight, Orochimaru sits on his Summon's head and watchs show like a boss! 



====END====


----------



## Jad (Nov 18, 2012)

Come on Hachibi, give Gai some love. Need some of that Chakara (I am guessing the Hachibi Chakara acts sort of the same as Kyuubi's chakara, in that it can heal someone). If not, come on Kyuubi, give Gai some love 

I predict Naruto, Gai (if given Chakara and healed via Kyuubi), Kakashi and Killer Bee will try to keep Obito and Madara away from the Juubi because of the success in the plan. So, in actuality, probably trying to seal Madara, and immobilizing Obito.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I wouldn't mind a Juubi centric chapter. But as this is a major turning point plot-wise, I expect that some of the kages to get thrown in too (about six pages or so worth), and maybe Tsunade's death there as well. I predict that next week's plot in a nutshell is "Tsuki no Me and the you can't stop me!".
> [sp]The rookies showing up right now is beyond a joke. Let's just assume that Kishi forgot about them. They wouldn't add much to the battle anyway.[/sp]



Not if the Juubi ends up creating an army of undead to fight the remaining Shinobi Alliance. It is the creator of everything that exist in the Narutoverse after all.


----------



## NW (Nov 18, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Interesting thing is that the new Juubi has 6 tomoes while the ones shown earlier had 9.
> 
> To me that shows lack of bijuu and weaker ocular powers:


There's only one Juubi. Losing power doesn't take away your identity or individuality.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 18, 2012)

I predict color page from Kishi to let us know, what color is Juubi :+


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2012)

I think Juubi's pink.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that the Ten Tails has finally arrived, this is the perfect opportunity to show us what Sasuke is up to.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't complain.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol he offpaneled Madara vs Naruto... He even offpaneled Madara destroying Gai and Bee.
> 
> Kishi grew into a major fan of offpaneling fights until there's a piece of major destruction.
> 
> Although your most probably right since the preview did say Juubi's overwhelming power.



I would have liked it he went on showing the obito portion of the battle for an entire chapter. Then this upcoming chapter could be the madara with obito offpaneled battle. then juubi.

But oh well. we've seen both Madara and Obito fight alot, so it's not like we dont get to see them fight.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Now that the Ten Tails has finally arrived, this is the perfect opportunity to show us what Sasuke is up to.



He's just strolling through several cities again...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2012)

we see the power of the juubi who one shots kurama naruto and bee then madara tries to use a seal maybe an uzumaki seal to seal the juubi. but then obito uses kumai to teleport the juubi from madara or he teleports madara away. saying that he is not an idiot and knows madara was the one truly behind rins death and that is why he never killed kakashi. and he tries to seal the juubi in him when madara shows up somehow  and kills obito.


----------



## Fluon (Nov 18, 2012)

ovanz said:


> [sp]Teuchi from konoha: NO! this can't be, i fougth this chakra before!
> 
> Ino's dad: this chakra! i'll send this info to the aliance, not that they can do any shit about it.
> 
> ...


Man! You got the power to predict the manga! 


JuubiSage said:


> [sp]*The rest of the manga prediction:*
> 
> Juubi is insanely powerful! Madara is cocky as ever and tries to fight Juubi with his Mokuton and Perfect Susano, but he is no match for Juubi's power. However Madara uses the Rinnegan and manages to seal Juubi into himself. Naruto and peeps have no chance at all. Even the alliance arrives but don't stand a chance against Madara. Madara is consumed by his lust for power and abandons his plan to genjutsu the whole world. He just wants to show his power and destroy everyone. Obito feels betrayed by Madara and eventually joins Naruto's side and tries to take Madara down with the alliance.
> 
> ...


Very good, I would be fine with this version. No fanboyism, no "Itachi soloes i'm stupid", quite fair with all the character etc...


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2012)

This version is indeed pretty good.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 18, 2012)

TroLLSama said:


> [sp]*Chapter 610*
> The Revival of Juubi!
> 
> 
> ...



What a lovely prediction 

I approve.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JuubiSage*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooo... Oro can't be trashed another time...


----------



## NW (Nov 18, 2012)

章610：*十尾が復活*

トビついに、十尾が復活しました！無限月読はフォーク持ち上げなければならない！

カカシ..........

トビゴミ箱、黙れ！

マダラ：それは時間だ、私が10尾人柱になる！

十尾：咆哮！！ **背後カムイワープその後いくつかの近くの木や山を破壊し、

十尾はナルトでセージを見て、怒って彼を攻撃する。

ナルト：うわ！

トビ：私が10尾の人柱力になることがあります。それから私はマダラを倒し、（月のミー）ムーン?アイプランを引き継ぐことができます。

マダラ写輪眼と輪廻眼の創始者である十尾は、自然に両方の能力のすべてを使用することができます。彼はあまりにも彼のお尻にしています。

ガイ：くそっ！午後のタイガー！

 十尾はタイガーを偏向させる。

蜂：私たちは、タコボブをどうしますか？

八百尾：どのように私は知っているでしょうか？！


行末：*大きなお尻の脅威は今尻を見せるいたずらの名月を迫っている！*

クソのケンタッキーフライドチキンのお尻。


----------



## CA182 (Nov 18, 2012)

^Evidently Google translate wasn't what you used...

Since -
[sp]





> Chapter 610: Resurrection tail ten
> 
> Tobi finally, I have ten tail back! Mugen Tsukiyomi must fork lift!
> 
> ...


[/sp]


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 18, 2012)

KAKASHI10 will post the spoilers: You choose

A- Everyone start to say we are DOOM, DOOM I say. Reaction time.
B- We suicth to the Sasuke/Oro Arc 
C- We see the aliance feeling the imense power + flash back of Naruto.
D- All of the above.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 18, 2012)

B! its perfect time to switch


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> B! its perfect time to switch



I put tha one as a teaser. BUT we all know that next summer movie is about Sasuke, so most likely Kishi will focus on Sasuke on the months near to the premier of the movie.  so we still have several months to wait   tes he will have a cameo here in there and a page or panel, but not what we are expecting. 


Also he might have the balls to bring the kages against the jubi


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Nov 18, 2012)

Kentucky Fried Chicken of ass fucking.






Does this mean Sauce & Oro join the fight?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 18, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I put tha one as a teaser. BUT we all know that next summer movie is about Sasuke, so most likely Kishi will focus on Sasuke on the months near to the premier of the movie.  so we still have several months to wait   tes he will have a cameo here in there and a page or panel, but not what we are expecting.
> 
> 
> Also he might have the balls to bring the kages against the jubi



  over half year... 'the one(s) who know everything' is(/are) far far away from them then


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 18, 2012)

Next chapter will most likely be about people around the world reacting to Juubi. Even the people who know everything.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 18, 2012)

Jūbi talk and go in rampage.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 18, 2012)

Perfect time for reaction chapter. 
SHOW US THE GOOD, KISHI! 

I predict the Juubi will start destroying shit, the Alliance will reach the Kages, and Sasuke and co will talk at the end of the chapter after meeting up with Karin who knows everything


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> over half year... 'the one(s) who know everything' is(/are) far far away from them then



you know kishi, one chapter is oro philosofy with a leaf, another chapter is sasuke thunking about nissan, another chapter is how to cross the river, and so on. trust me, kishi is expert in delaying and fuliibustering his own manga.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 18, 2012)

or... he is/they are on moon and they fly in Susanoo!
 RS+real Juubi inc /o/


----------



## Frosch (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm starting to think, when Naruto vs Sasuke happens, in order to match Naruto's power ups, I think Sasuke's gonna pull his own variation of Susano'o, which is gonna be contrary to Madara's Megazord Susano'o, Sasuke will do the opposite and instead develop a person sized Susano'o armor, which will be super compacted chakra, anyone remember Shaman King when they went from having big ass weapons down to compacted, more powerful forms?

So we'll have a fight with Naruto, shrouded in Kyuubi chakra with the design of RS, facing a Sasuke shrouded himself in dark cold evil whatever chakra in the design of Susano'o


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Now that the Ten Tails has finally arrived, this is the perfect opportunity to show us what Sasuke is up to.



He and Orochimaru are in Narnia!


----------



## Escargon (Nov 19, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Next chapter will most likely be about people around the world reacting to Juubi. Even the people who know everything.



Haha yeah im looking forward to that.

The heroes were like "YES WE DID IT WE SAVED THE WORLD" and suddenly Juubi showed up and its like "IN YOUR FUCKING FACE!"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 19, 2012)

Next time on Naruto 610

Juubi is rising from the ground and it looks like a giant ! ( He is a giant yokai )

Naruto is talking with kurama on how to act against the juubi !

Kakashi and Obito still battle and talk 

Killer bee tryes to do something against the juubi and he fails !

Madara thinks he can do it against the juubi but he also fails !

Juubi is raping everyone !


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 19, 2012)

Flash Panels of all the rookies and face characters. Getting chills from the Juubi Chakra with a bunch of one liners.
 Naruto and Bee power down in awe of the monsterous Chakra. 
Madara says he will let Obito Take care of things from here. suspiciously.
Obito states: "Finaly this nightmare can end. And we can finally dream.

Karin is then seen escaping konoha security until she gets cornered because she felt the insane level of evil chakra radiating from the juubi from such a long distance.. They are about to kill her.
 When Suigetsu and Juugo come in just in time to take down the guards. But Sasuke and Orochimaru are standing outside of the Uchiha Outskirts. with some Orochimaru style comments.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> He and Orochimaru are in Narnia!



thats what oro tell sasuke when he is abusing him, and that oro is evil oro of narnia. nothing to do with him


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2012)

Crazy crack theory... The mere presence of the Ten Tails drives the Eight Tails nuts. Not just him, but Obito too. In fact anyone with even the slightest hint of a bloodline connection to the Sage of the Six Paths goes completely insane - except for Naruto, Sasuke and Madara. The effect is worse the closer they are to the Ten Tails, proximity being key.

Then the Nine Tails, barely able to resist the insanity the Ten Tails is spreading, explains why the original Biju had to be sealed away. Its very presence, its very chakra, is a taint upon the soul of everything that drives people mad and instils them with a lust for revenge and hatred, making them target their friends and families and anyone else that comes near them.

Only the Sage of the Six Paths had the willpower necessary to resist the effect and that was why he was the only one able to subjugate and defeat the Ten Tails. Madara is unaffected simply because his heart has already completely given into the hatred - having the Ten Tails nearby only makes his determination stronger.

Elsewhere, Sasuke remarks that he feels something pulling him towards it - an old and terrible hatred that promises him the revenge he seeks. Orochimaru then turns around and says that there's no time to stand around.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *Crazy crack theory.*..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is yes it is. cheap shoot to bring sasuke back. I LIKE IT


----------



## rac585 (Nov 19, 2012)

everyone is cast under a genjutsu, we see the rookies and panels of everyone around the war passed out unconscious.

only naruto and bee know whats up. probably kakashi too.

switch to sasuke now.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 19, 2012)

madara prepares a fuuinjutsu


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

Please don't be a reaction chapter pleeeaaasee


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2012)

My Speculation on Chapter 610 I recorded and addressing other viewers points on Chapter 609 and Chapter 610

[YOUTUBE]ZVRkDLEB1PY[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work: 

What do you think?


----------



## harurisu (Nov 19, 2012)

Early chapters 



> Manga Panda
> Expect big 3 tomorrow  Check  that even after the cub envelopes his clones, they are still alive at least a panel after.  tomorrow for first release.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My Speculation on Chapter 610 I recorded and addressing other viewers points on Chapter 609 and Chapter 610
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZVRkDLEB1PY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Im going to listen to it, I hope its good  
People wile waiting for the chapter at least listen to this cough cough infidel cough cough spoiler/speculation.  Wile you at it subcribe, if is good, good, if its bad and you dont like it, good you need to be torture anyways  



Now where was I? O yea

So it seems there is a release of the chapter early.
Why do I think there will be a lot of  ... and a lot of OMG,  WE ARE DOOM, No one can save us, and NAAARUUUTOOOO. 

So officially I predict a bad chapter. Now let me dedicate 10 minutes to this infidel and his chanel, see you there too hommies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2012)

> Shit: Guy! Tiger in the afternoon!


        .


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2012)

Jubbi is goona moon bust.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 19, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Early chapters



I hope they are right


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 19, 2012)

Early chapter? Damn, some people must be eager to see the Juubi wreck shit.


----------



## Klue (Nov 19, 2012)

Early releases means the chapter could arrive as soon as the next six hours, or as late as the next 12.

Either way, I'm one happy Klue. 



Juubi, Rikudou, Rinnegan, it's coming.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 19, 2012)

time for sasuke


----------



## Klue (Nov 19, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> time for sasuke



Yeah, about two months from now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah, about two months from now.



Make it a year then we're good


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2012)

i am waiting for the jump festa thing, Kishi might give some good info on Sasuke


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah, about two months from now.



make that 4- 6



Jeαnne said:


> i am waiting for the jump festa thing, Kishi might give some good info on Sasuke


Kishi will talk about the movie that will focus sasuke and the chapters will focus on sasuke trip to narnia


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Crazy crack theory... The mere presence of the Ten Tails drives the Eight Tails nuts. Not just him, but Obito too. In fact anyone with even the slightest hint of a bloodline connection to the Sage of the Six Paths goes completely insane - except for Naruto, Sasuke and Madara. The effect is worse the closer they are to the Ten Tails, proximity being key.
> 
> Then the Nine Tails, barely able to resist the insanity the Ten Tails is spreading, explains why the original Biju had to be sealed away. Its very presence, its very chakra, is a taint upon the soul of everything that drives people mad and instils them with a lust for revenge and hatred, making them target their friends and families and anyone else that comes near them.
> 
> ...


you know...Naruto did see something about Sasuke when they clashed that last time.

It was something that made him believe that he couldnt defeat him with strenght alone, and he thought *"inside him is"*. And then, we got the talk with the elder frog, and Naruto seemed to be thinking about Sasuke when the frog talked, the frog questioned "who and* what*", so there is something relevant about not only who Sasuke is, but what he is, and Naruto is aware somehow.

Then, we finally have Sasuke questioning "what" he is. I mean, Kishi seems to be going to this over and over again for some reason.

On top of all this, we have yet to get a good explanation on why Obito went so far to win Sasuke over.

Now that the ten tails is back, we could actually finally find an explanation


----------



## KevKev (Nov 19, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My Speculation on Chapter 610 I recorded and addressing other viewers points on Chapter 609 and Chapter 610
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZVRkDLEB1PY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That's Aang's background, not Stupibito's


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do know KABUTO said that WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY back on part 1


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> you do know KABUTO said that WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY back on part 1


there is this too...



Just curiosity, what would you guys think about Sasuke having some kind of relation to Juubi, depending on what Juubi truly is? Besides the fact that he is an heir of Juubi's jinchuuriki?


----------



## Klue (Nov 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> there is this too...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curiosity, what would you guys think about Sasuke having some kind of relation to Juubi, depending on what Juubi truly is?



I'd think:


----------



## CA182 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Just curiosity, what would you guys think about Sasuke having some kind of relation to Juubi, depending on what Juubi truly is?



Time traveling Sasuke is Juubi's father...

Which is why the Juubi has a dojutsu. 

Also I predict absolutely no fanservice even a fraction as good as my sig.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Time traveling Sasuke is Juubi's father...
> 
> Which is why the Juubi has a dojutsu.
> 
> Also I predict absolutely no fanservice even a fraction as good as my sig.



you do know erza shows more. you saw her first pag taking her panties and the shower in the games.  but ANKO will be there to the rescue :Argh 


I think Sasuke now realize something is up and itachi did not wanted to tell him. mm


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'd think:





CA182 said:


> Time traveling Sasuke is Juubi's father...
> 
> Which is why the Juubi has a dojutsu.
> 
> Also I predict absolutely no fanservice even a fraction as good as my sig.





im questioning this because, if we get the manga...there are enough hints to believe that there is something about Sasuke, something inside him, or about what he is, that goes beyond the fact that he is simply an Uchiha like all the others we have seen. Kishi does the same thing that he does with Naruto and Rikudou, the difference is that we dont really know about what he is talking about when it comes to Sasuke.


I dont know if its about Juubi. Maybe, there is a third thing that we are about to discover, and that had a close relationship to Rikudou, and influenced even his choices and path during his time as Juubi's jinchuuriki. I say this because Rikudou was a buddhist monk, and the tengu thing must fit in somewhere. We still need insight about what even made Rikudou create modern ninjutsu. We have yet to even get explanation about sage mode and its origins, so.

Considering that Kishi said that new characters would be introduced, something tells me that this "third" side, are the ones who know everything.


----------



## vered (Nov 19, 2012)

cant wait for the chapter,hopefully RS will be mentioned or even appear somehow.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

IF RS looks like Yondaime or Jiraiya I will troll so hard, I will be made adm of the forum


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 19, 2012)

Hope the chapter contains more than just Juubi smashing shit up.


----------



## atduncan (Nov 19, 2012)

I want shikamaru to show up and solo madara. Sakura will take juubi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2012)

the juubi smashes and he thinks naruto is RS and madara tries to seal it


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I the only person who wants this arc to end. I feel as though the series needs a cool down arc, where the character just discuss things whilst doing a regular mission that doesn't involved the fate of the world. Of course that can't happen now that Naruto could beat down several nations on his own.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who wants this arc to end. I feel as though the series needs a cool down arc, where the character just discuss things whilst doing a regular mission that doesn't involved the fate of the world. Of course that can't happen now that Naruto could beat down several nations on his own.



I agree. I hope that after the war is over we get a little arc where everyone just gets a chance to just chill out, before Sasuke and Orochimaru's plans kick in.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person who wants this arc to end. I feel as though the series needs a cool down arc, where the character just discuss things whilst doing a regular mission that doesn't involved the fate of the world. Of course that can't happen now that Naruto could beat down several nations on his own.



What kind of regular mission could that possibly be?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What kind of regular mission could that possibly be?



Wave arc style.


----------



## falconzx (Nov 19, 2012)

Mugen Tsukuyomi activated, we see the happy ending, final page with Obito and Madara humping trees.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Wave arc style.



Naruto, Sakura, and some random filler guy working together to fight some random villain from some random nation that is currently allied with Konoha?

It just doesn't work any longer. The way the plot has developed, there will probably be no missions like that in Narutoverse ever again, both on- and off-panel.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 19, 2012)

Placing my bet on the Rookies still!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto, Sakura, and some random filler guy working together to fight some random villain from some random nation that is currently allied with Konoha?
> 
> It just doesn't work any longer. The way the plot has developed, there will probably be no missions like that in Narutoverse ever again, both on- and off-panel.



_Of course that can't happen now that Naruto could beat down several nations on his own._

I acknowledged that I just think it is a shame. I can understand why Naruto has reached the level he is at but I feel things would have been better if Kishimoto kept him at Chounin level and focused more on team work. Would have been a better way of having him bond with the other rookies and left room for him to develop a respectable rivalry with the rookies from other villages ( Omoi, Kamui). 

Instead of that we have him moving so far away from them that they just look like complete dog shit. Look at the difference between Naruto and Gai. Then look at the difference between Gai and Lee ( We haven't even see Lee in action) yet Naruto is supposed to be their peers?

If Kishimoto wanted Naruto to be this strong I feel it should have occurred after another time skip when he'd either be in his late teens or early 20s. 

Oh another thing it would have allowed Naruto to interact with Sasuke more. At the beginning of part 2 I assumed that there would be battles with Naruto involving their teachers, summonings etc. but no all of that was skipped.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> _Of course that can't happen now that Naruto could beat down several nations on his own._
> 
> I acknowledged that I just think it is a shame. I can understand why Naruto has reached the level he is at but I feel things would have been better if Kishimoto kept him at Chounin level and focused more on team work. Would have been a better way of having him bond with the other rookies and left room for him to develop a respectable rivalry with the rookies from other villages ( Omoi, Kamui).
> 
> ...



If Kishi want to do that he will do it, the power is not that big deal since
even Hashi with all his power still died in war and he didn't has the power to destroy any nation nether by himself nor with his clan, so I assume it's not a big deal if we come to power. I think the problem is all the nations are together now, I don't think there will be any problems between them.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 19, 2012)

Because it's an early chapter, I severely doubt we'll actually get early spoilers, if any at all.

Besides, we already know that Taka reunion and Alliance/Kage reunion will happen this chapter. Juubi's gonna wreck shit


----------



## KevKev (Nov 19, 2012)

Alliance: Finally!! We made to Naruto!
Juubi: GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Madara: *Perfect Susano'o* 
Alliance: Good Luck, Naruto!!!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2012)

So what do people think will happen? Will Kurama feed chakra to the entire alliance or will they feed chakra to Naruto allowing him to use some type of Spirit Rasengan.

Either way they're all going to hold hands, count on it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Gunners said:


> So what do people think will happen? Will Kurama feed chakra to the entire alliance or will they feed chakra to Naruto allowing him to use some type of Spirit Rasengan.
> 
> Either way they're all going to hold hands, count on it.



Don't know what's going to happen, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to see Kurama share his chakra with the entire Alliance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't know what's going to happen, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to see Kurama share his chakra with the entire Alliance.



Probably something like that.

The whole Alliance is already immune to death anyway. Why not make them immune to chakra exhaustion, too?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably something like that.
> 
> The whole Alliance is already immune to death anyway. Why not make them immune to chakra exhaustion, too?



 Oh, you mean like Kakashi? 

I predict that Karin is the one who knows everything


----------



## Nimander (Nov 20, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> If Kishi want to do that he will do it, the power is not that big deal since
> even Hashi with all his power still died in war and he didn't has the power to destroy any nation nether by himself nor with his clan, so I assume it's not a big deal if we come to power. I think the problem is all the nations are together now, I don't think there will be any problems between them.



Had to rep you for your sig. The moving manga panels have a simple, yet still neat impression. And, it sems, flashy things captivate me.



cosmovsgoku said:


> Because it's an early chapter, I severely doubt we'll actually get early spoilers, if any at all.



Is tis confirmed?



naijaboykev28 said:


> Alliance: Finally!! We made to Naruto!
> Juubi: GIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> Madara: *Perfect Susano'o*
> Alliance: Good Luck, Naruto!!!



That would be the perfect ending. Plus, how the hell is it that Kakashi and Gai got there at the drop of a hat, and have been there for some few hours (arrived during the day and the battle is currently taking place at night) yet the rookies that were in their same fucking division STILL haven't gotten there yet. I'm halfway convinced that either 1) Kishi has indeed forgotten completely about them, a la Kensei in Bleach during the end of the Winter War Arc, or 2) they've run into the Sasuke Dream Team and that entire fucking army is now lying defeated on some field somewhere, a la Sasuke's test right before Oro had planned to take him over.

I'm kinda being facetious with that last one, but hell I'll take just about any explanation at this point in time. For shinobi they're moving like glaciers.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, just saw that after I refreshed the Telegrams page (which is my home page, so I rarely refresh it).

Anyway, I'm hoping to hear the Juubi fucking speak. Maybe it isn't able to without being "complete", or maybe like the rest of the Bijuu it'll need a Jinchuuriki to be able to vocalize. Either way I'm hoping for something unexpected as far as its character goes.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 20, 2012)

Was it ever confirmed that the Bijuu need a Jinchuuriki to be able to vocally communicate, or was that just assumption?


----------



## KevKev (Nov 20, 2012)

It said GIIIIII for it's debut. Not Itachi Soloes or Pigs Don't Have Hands or It's because all of you let Rin die, just GIIIIII. 


So, no.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 20, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Was it ever confirmed that the Bijuu need a Jinchuuriki to be able to vocally communicate, or was that just assumption?



It's assumption, but we haven't seen any of the Bijuu speaking without a host of some sort, and the few times we've seen the Bijuu unhosted, it's always what seems to be mindless roars. 

The only possible exception is when Tobi chained the Gobi after it tried to attack him, and it spoke sometime during that.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 20, 2012)

Would that count though, because it technically had a Jinchuuriki? 

Just one of those mysteries. Probably best not to overthink this 



naijaboykev28 said:


> It said GIIIIII for it's debut. Not Itachi Soloes or Pigs Don't Have Hands or It's because all of you let Rin die, just GIIIIII.
> 
> 
> So, no.



Your translation circuit isn't working properly. It said all of those gospel truths in Juubi language


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 20, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's assumption, but we haven't seen any of the Bijuu speaking without a host of some sort, and the few times we've seen the Bijuu unhosted, it's always what seems to be mindless roars.
> 
> The only possible exception is when Tobi chained the Gobi after it tried to attack him, and it spoke sometime during that.



Well Kyuubi talked before he got sealed in Naruto despite not having a Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Why wouldn't they be capable of speaking without a host?



HachibiWaka said:


> Well Kyuubi talked before he got sealed in Naruto despite not having a Jinchuuriki.



Technically, he did not. He was thinking to himself.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't they be capable of speaking without a host?



That's exactly it. We've never really had enough of a showing. They were shown to be able to clearly understand English though when the Rikudou was splitting them apart to have fun adventures as the Fantastic 9


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

I genuinely feel bad for everyone who thinks the Juubi is going to talk and is going to be awesome.

You all should know that if it talks, it's just going to be TnJed.



cosmovsgoku said:


> There we go, Nimander



Uhm, how is that an early chapter? Seven hours ago, they said we get the chapter "tomorrow". So my time, they posted at 6 PM Monday that we'd get the chapter tomorrow/Tuesday. Lately we've been getting the chapter between 11:30 PM Tuesday and 2:30 AM Wednesday my time. This is nothing different. We very, very rarely get scans during the day my time, seeing as I'm the exact opposite of Japan, so if we get it "early" at all, it will just be a couple of hours.

(Sorry DN - had to clear that up).


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Technically, he did not. He was thinking to himself.


O rly?


----------



## KevKev (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> O rly?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't they be capable of speaking without a host?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, he did not. He was thinking to himself.





Dragonus Nesha said:


> O rly?



  BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 20, 2012)

SO panda was trolling


----------



## Escargon (Nov 20, 2012)

In the OP they say "expect early release tomorrow" like 9 hours ago. It is 8:20 here in the morning, hope anyone can tell me in how many hours we might get the chapter of the big 3 (obviously i know its Naruto, Bleach and One Piece but what if it really is.. the big 3? You know, in Naruto? The big 3?)


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 20, 2012)

I predict 
Juubi killing them hoes. (or flashback with the Rikudou) 
Konoha 11 will get their asses in the battlefield. 
We prolly gonna see Sasuke's fine ass.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Hopefully all of your predictions are wrong, and the chapter is spent telling the reader more about the Juubi and Rikudou.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 20, 2012)

Madara will continue not to give two shits about anything and the Alliance will show up

Karin knows everything


----------



## falconzx (Nov 20, 2012)

Karin, after being influenced by Sauce, jumps to Naruto and screams "Let's revive our clan"


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 20, 2012)

assuming the story continues with the juubi, then there will be mostly some juubi rampage and madara doing some madara shit to the juubi.....then next week, more of the same till it's milked to death.....rookies join in and battle ensues for a few chapters....then 4-5 chapters from now, probably cliffhanger for next year, juubi will do some telepathy shit with naruto......wondering how naruto was able to talk to him...something gay like that.....and then we cut to orochimaru and sasuke as the cliffhanger......


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 20, 2012)

Spoilers for Bleach out.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

One Piece too.

My Juubi feats are only a short time away.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 20, 2012)

You heard it here first, first words from juubi will be..



Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 20, 2012)

slickcat said:


> You heard it here first, first words from juubi will be..
> 
> 
> 
> Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy


I personally hope for  . 

That or some sort of intelligence on Juubi's part. Kishi has the potential here to create a totally awesome character that puts everything so far to shame.


----------



## vered (Nov 20, 2012)

so naruto spoilers will be out soon as well hopefully.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Expecting major RS hype


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> One Piece too.
> 
> My Juubi feats are only a short time away.


Mugen Amaterasu


----------



## vered (Nov 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Expecting major RS hype



i expect RS himself


----------



## Mariko (Nov 20, 2012)

"Tuesday Juubi are epic" used to say my granny...


----------



## Xin (Nov 20, 2012)

Bleach and One Piece got the earlier spoiler, but we will get the earlier chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol chap was sooooooooooo disappointing.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 20, 2012)

@Harurisu

You questioning my f5 attack now?

Also chapter was good. Just good. (Although Obito calling Madara out about just wanting to see the Juubi's power was lolz.)


----------



## Blaze (Nov 20, 2012)

That was bad.


----------



## harurisu (Nov 20, 2012)

CA182 said:


> @Harurisu
> 
> You questioning my f5 attack now?
> 
> Also chapter was good. Just good. (Although Obito calling Madara out about just wanting to see the Juubi's power was lolz.)



You won....for now


----------



## falconzx (Nov 20, 2012)

harurisu said:


> You won....for now



You don't f*ck with L


----------



## vered (Nov 20, 2012)

interesting in some panels it seems as if he has 9 tomeos and in some 6.but there is the extra rinnegan circle there nevertheless.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 20, 2012)

vered said:


> interesting in some panels it seems as if he has 9 tomeos and in some 6.but there is the extra rinnegan circle there nevertheless.



You sure vered?

I only ever saw 6 tomoe. (I purposely kept a look out.)


----------



## vered (Nov 20, 2012)

yea seems 6 upon extra look but with extra circle.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 20, 2012)

Did Obito call Madara a kid?Lolll


----------



## Jad (Nov 20, 2012)

Gai revived? I'm a happy chappy.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Juubi is so fugly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi is so fugly.



I think it's supposed to be. 

Though it's a lot more amphibious than I prefer. It looks like Gamabunta's long-lost, hidden-away product-of-i*c*st brother.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's supposed to be.
> 
> Though it's a lot more amphibious than I prefer. It looks like Gamabunta's long-lost, hidden-away product-of-i*c*st brother.



You seen "my Juubi is based on fish" thread? 

You'd like the first picture.


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2012)

Cyclops
so, as expected it doesnt have a mind or thoughts.

i dont quite get what happened to hat's'un's tentacle.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 20, 2012)

I see nowhere the "rate the chapter" thread?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw that, CA.  I will probably spam it with photos later. 

@ takL - Yea, I don't know what happened to the tentacle either. For a minute I thought that they had somehow gotten it back from the Juubi, but that didn't make sense, so I dunno wtf was going on there.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Juubi is so fugly.



What, do you expected some emo pretty boy or something ?


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 20, 2012)

Seeing the Juubi's mouth after a while got old, but I find it pretty intimidating even if with it open.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

Juubi should look like Klue.


----------



## takL (Nov 20, 2012)

@ pika

yea
i originally thought bee and hat'un died protecting the others from 10s black beam and left the tentacle.
then a few pages later it was a relief to see it was just their tactics, takotubo (an octopus trap, i wonder when they planed it.),
and that kakashi had already nicked obitos kamui-out tec. 

but then, why naruto had to say he mistakingly threw the tentacle?



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I see nowhere the "rate the chapter" thread?



U go for it!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like KB but I just want somebody to die. This is getting ridiculous. 

I hope the Juubi swallows the hachibi, then eats the kyuubi for good measure, and runs away.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Nov 20, 2012)

Kyuubi and Kakashi dat Captain Combo, underneath all the Dama spam they are slowly forming tactics and strategy.
Kyuubi dat fourth member of team 7 (Kakashi, Kyuubi {jointly Captain}, + Sasuke and Naruto), It's Dat Team 

Obito and Madara are going to be chit-chatting for weeks - calling it now (foreshadowing a cross/double cross reveal). "Your like a child", "No a child is the idiot who rushed my masterplan.

Chapter was quietly decent, will reread tomorrow and see what else sticks out


----------



## Rios (Nov 20, 2012)

*Did a tailed beast just weep like a girl?*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the word you are looking for is 'squeal.'


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, the Hachibi really isn't an Octo-bull, it's a Pig.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 20, 2012)

I laugh everytime I see this:


Juubi looks so.. wrong.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 20, 2012)

Not huge fan of this new chapter, not enough happened for it to be interesting.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Neither am I, we didn't learn much.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's supposed to be.
> 
> Though it's a lot more amphibious than I prefer. It looks like Gamabunta's long-lost, hidden-away product-of-i*c*st brother.



i noticed that too lol



takL said:


> Cyclops
> so, as expected it doesnt have a mind or thoughts.
> 
> i dont quite get what happened to hat's'un's tentacle.





PikaCheeka said:


> I saw that, CA.  I will probably spam it with photos later.
> 
> @ takL - Yea, I don't know what happened to the tentacle either. For a minute I thought that they had somehow gotten it back from the Juubi, but that didn't make sense, so I dunno wtf was going on there.



i didn't understand it either at first, but what i think happened is Kakashi kamui'd him out of danger but the tentacle was hit before he was in the clear (would make sense as to why Kakashi said sorry about the arm). especially after the last page where it looks like Hachibi is coming out of Kakashi's eye.

i also loved the Kakashi and Kurama interactions as well as Obito and Madara already showing some disagreements (just more fuel to the "Obito will be redeemed" fire )


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2012)

*Naruto 610 Review: Kakakshi and Kurama BFFs*

My thoughts on the newest chapter of Naruto

[YOUTUBE]NTdoZipu4dE[/YOUTUBE]

In case that link doesn't work:  

Do you think that Kurama turning good was rushed? What exactly happened to the rookies; killed by a stray Bijuu Dama?


----------



## Kakui Lee (Nov 20, 2012)

For me there was to much fight i also like there be some story telling to be there also this chapter seems kinda short only 16 pages meh. Anyway, Naruto 610 is okay chapter, Juubi is a boss though it looks... well, it's okay!


----------



## takL (Nov 21, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> i didn't understand it either at first, but what i think happened is Kakashi kamui'd him out of danger but the tentacle was hit before he was in the clear (would make sense as to why Kakashi said sorry about the arm). especially after the last page where it looks like Hachibi is coming out of Kakashi's eye.



and why did naruto say he wrongly threw the tentacle?

well i wait for ohana.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Nov 21, 2012)

Something im confused about is that nobody seemed to care that the juubi has a six tomoe rinnegan. 
the whole reactions of the characters way too composed for something like the juubi. probably kishi subconsciously already has moved to sasuke and doesnt even bother with it making nothing more than a tool for two delusional loosers.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2012)

So let me get this straight.

First time we saw Juubi it had 9 tomoes, a body shaped of a human, tails on its back and sitting like a monk.

Second time, it had 6 tomoes, a body shaped of a human, tails on its stomach and sitting like a monk.

Third time, we didnt see the tomoes, but it had extremely thin oddly shaped arms, bushy body and sitting like a monk.

Now, its a fat frog with shark teeths. 

Why the fuck is Kishi changing his mind so much? He did the same with Tobi. First, its Madara. Then its Izuna. Then its Danzo. Then its nothing.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Escargon said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> First time we saw Juubi it had 9 tomoes, a body shaped of a human, tails on its back and sitting like a monk.
> 
> ...



Your reading comprehension is shit. Almost everything you said is wrong, first off in this chapter it had it's eyes half open, furthermore, the mother fucker's stomach got big because he was doing a BIJUU ROAR. Do you not read this manga? And we saw his arms last chapter, they were just obscured a bit by how Kishi drew the angle. They're not different. Honestly, go see an eye doctor please.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Nov 23, 2012)

Decent chapter .

One thing that really stuck out to me was the Juubi's appearance . . . lolwut . I have to say that really dissapointed me . OH , and also , would somebody please be willing to explain to me the whole complete/incompleteness of the Juubi ? I am _so_ confused about that . . .

Did anyone else notice it looked like a beaver here


I love Kurama's personality and interactions though , he cracks me up . (:


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 24, 2012)

It was a great chapter. 
A lot of fighting...I don't really like fights, I enjoy more the story than fights. 
Juubi looks fugly ewwh. 
I like the part when Madara said "the kid...is the one who can't wait to get started"
I bet Obito is so thirsty to see Rin back. LOL


----------



## Rosi (Nov 24, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> It was a great chapter.
> A lot of fighting...I don't really like fights, I enjoy more the story than fights.
> Juubi looks fugly ewwh.
> I like the part when Madara said "the kid...is the one who can't wait to get started"
> *I bet Obito is so thirsty to see Rin back LOL*



Ofcourse he is. Sexual repression for 16 years is pretty bad.
Obito's just horny :ho


----------



## takL (Nov 24, 2012)

this year gets more and more like the Year of Kulama.


Madara: I meant to capture them before 10bs resurgence but?they are better than expected.
Obito: I want to start the ritual for mugen tukuyomi right away.
Madara:?the great genjutsu takes long to call the moon. theyd be hindrance to the jutsu?
it will make things go smoother for us to depose of them with mazo's power first.
?wont it??
Obito:?Madara... you just want to try out 10s power, dont you? 
Thats why u _deliberately_?* 
Obito: you are like a child.
Madara: Wrong? a kid is? 
someone antsy and hasty.

*i think obito is implying that madara went slow on them _on purpose_.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 24, 2012)

takL said:


> *i think obito is implying that madara went slow on them _on purpose_.



Of course Obito wasn't wrong. This Edo Madara "killed" 5 kages and we haven't seen him use his full power against Naruto and Bee. He lied when he said he'll start to take things seriously.


----------



## takL (Nov 24, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Of course Obito wasn't wrong. This Edo Madara "killed" 5 kages and we haven't seen him use his full power against Naruto and Bee. He lied when he said he'll start to take things seriously.


yea in my interpretations (not trans)
madara:but i couldnt because they are  better than expected u know?
obito: (bah as if!  ur full of it, grandpa! who cares about them anymore!) i want to move on to mugen tukuyomi already! 

but why madara is still talking about Mazo?


----------



## slumpy (Nov 26, 2012)

*Wow, that was unexpected!*

I read the latest chapter when it was first releaed. But i didn?t really took notice     of it. Now I just refinished it and I much say?

I really enioyed this chapter! Kyuubi was a strong leader. His character showed strenght, inshight, intellenge. It is not for nothing he has been hyped as a sly and strongest one of al the buuiji. Next to that this also a hinting of how naruto?s leader skills are going to look like, because the Kyuubi is going to guide him, when he is ready to become Hokage. I I really doubted that kishi good write a believable way for for Naruto's charcter good develop from in to a strong leader, almost al his situation he was following others peoples orders or was soloing.
The nicest chapter since Orochimaru's excitation.
I also much say that the Chapters with King Goku and when naruto and kyuubi created there friendship. I thought that those chapters where before Orochimaru. But I am not sure about this. Everything else has bin pretty mediocre lately to me.


----------



## Owl (Nov 26, 2012)

The only thing I enjoyed while I was reading the latest chapter is the coleslaw that I was eating.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 26, 2012)

Its was cool chapter, the odds seem to be heavily stack against Naruto an company.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 26, 2012)

Never heard of the "Desert Fox"?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 26, 2012)

It was a very cool chapter, I agree.


----------

